# Buying custom transfer vs. printing your own



## Rivalry (Nov 5, 2010)

Hey Peeps!,

Newbie from CT. Just ordered a swingman 15x15 and really cant afford the big time set up to print my own yet. Is the price that much chaper from printing your won or is it the ease of being able to run smaller quantities? any thoughts would be great.


----------



## proworlded (Oct 3, 2006)

Buddha, I think you will find it much more economical and receive professional results with custom transfers manufactured by a transfer manufacturer.


----------

